# Glacier National Park.



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay folks here it is. A month after the trip I would like to share some pictures with you. Not everything is Amtrak related, however I did visit both East and West Glacier Train stations and caught the empire builder in both directions at both places. Sadly, youtube is not cooperating right now so the videos to go along with the trip will be further delayed. Some of the photos are edited and some are not. Some are great, some are not so great. Anyway the captions explain most things. I flew in and out of Calgary and there was about 1500 miles of driving done.

The way the forum works I can only post 5 pictures per reply, so sorry if it gets long.







This was our first hike in the park. We went just over 5 miles to Iceberg Lake. This late in the season however few icebergs remained. Still an amazing blue color from the glaciers its fed by






On the 5 mile return trip saw this vista and decided it was worth sharing. The haze is from a fire burning somewhere. It was a 10 mile day which was a bit much for me on day 1.






At Logan Pass a little over 6,000 feet above sea level the top of the going to the sun road. Great trails, and views up here.






2 male long horned sheep sit in the sun. They are about 400 yards away, luckily my dads camera does a much better job then mine.






This part of the park is very pretty its hard to believe your 6,000 feet up and things are still shooting skyward around you.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

At this altitude you are not alone. Mountain goats were literally right on the trail. This guy was posing for the Great Northern Railway.






This is Hidden Lake, about a 2 mile hike from the logan pass visitor center. If you wanted to you could walk another 4 miles to the lakefront.






Ah, finally a little rail. Here at the West Glacier Amtrak station. The timetable lists it as being unstaffed which is actually not the case. There are no Amtrak employees, but members of the historical society open the station for trains and there are bathrooms and a small bookstore inside.






A look down the platform at West Glacier. This is during the middle of the day. I would be back later to meet the empire builder.






Inside the West Glacier Train station. The EB was running about 15 minutes late.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW!!!

Thanks for the post and beautiful photos. I am going to Glacier next September and I cannot wait.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Here it is! 2 P42's, Baggage Car, and 2 Seattle Section Sleepers.






I can't recall the name of this lake for the life of me. It was about a 3 mile hike to get to I remember that. This lake is fed by snowmelt, and sadly the lighting wasn't right to get the 3 waterfalls that spilled into the lake.






Another unnamed lake near Laurel falls the picture doesnt show how clear the reflections were off the lake.






This photo was taken by my dad and does a much better job showing Laurel falls.






Polebridge Montana possibly the coolest town in the United States. There are no paved roads to get here, but we read about it and decided to visit. What a good decision it was a fascinating place. They had this store, a night club, and a music stage. As well as homes. Population couldn't have been over 50, but it was an amazing place. They even had Wi-Fi inside. No running water though. The bakery had amazing cookies and they were $5 for a dozen. It was truly an amazing little town.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Coming the other way.






Its a new day here at West Glacier. With the sun just up the Eastbound Empire Builder arrives. A lot of people got off. They had moved from East Glacier. Very cool IMHO. Little did I know I would be at East Glacier for the arrival of the Westbound EB.






First though it was back over going to the sun road, and to Logan Pass. We decided after the views we had last time. We would try the less used, more rugged High Line Trail. Well as you can see it was quite a sight to be seen.






Being from New Jersey I never have the chance to see for miles and miles like this.






A shot of what the trail looked like. Just a narrow ribbon it was very cool.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

ack to the trains! We did make it to the Butte, and back. Then we continued on to East Glacier. I was waiting for the Empire Builder, there was a BNSF work train on the other track.






He was hauling concrete ties, and rails. There was a great green Burlington Northern Caboose on the end. However I couldn't get to it with out walking down the mainline. Something I was not about to chance over a picture thank you very much.






Inside the East Glacier train station. They had several displays about the history of the station and the Great Northern Railroad.






Also I found a neat poster. The Pioneer a train I hear might just make a comeback.






he EB was dead heading a sleeper in front of the baggage car. Which made for this interesting picture of its vestibule door sticking out above the baggage car.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't know the name of this waterfall, or the trail it was on. It was a 3 mile hike out to it though. I think it was worth it.






Coming back we found this waterfall.






This place was amazing, it was called the Heritage park Historical Village in Calgary, Alberta. They had an amazing old town that was created from original buildings they moved to the park. They had this CP streamlined steam loco out at the entrance, only good shot I got of it was through the smudged car window on the way out I wish I had a better shot...






They had a roundhouse, as well as a car barn. This was in the round house. I was hoping for a rotary snow plow, but still impressive.






Did I mention they had a live steam engine? This 0-4-0 would take you around the park for $3. Sadly it wasn't coal fired, so for me at least it didn't have the same effect. It was oil fired so the smoke burned clear.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

The Columbia Ice Fields. Pretty much an endless amount of ice. This was shot from the parking lot, we would be going to walk out on the ice in a few minutes.






The "Snow Coach" that hauled us on to the ice. I am 6 foot 1 and the tires were still taller then me. You had about 30 minutes to walk around.






Yours truly. One interesting thing I didn't wear boots and the cold went straight through the sole of my shoes. Made it pretty interesting.






After the coming back down the ice fields parkway. we would be spending 1 night in the Chateau Lake Louise. I was throughly disappointed with the whole fairmont hotel experience. Wallpaper was torn and tattered on our walls, and when we checked in our room had no towels. The staff didn't seem any better then at other places I've stayed. For the money I had hoped for a lot more.






Of course the view wasn't to bad 

Thanks for taking a look. You can see more photos if you want Here

I hope you liked some of the photos.

Steve


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 23, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> The Columbia Ice Fields. Pretty much an endless amount of ice. This was shot from the parking lot, we would be going to walk out on the ice in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved ALL of the photos. The only discordant note was that the hotel turned out to be not so good. But it is a handsome looking building from the outside, that so that is still yet another great shot!!!

Those goats were straight out of the Great Northern railroad. Amazing.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I loved ALL of the photos. The only discordant note was that the hotel turned out to be not so good. But it is a handsome looking building from the outside, that so that is still yet another great shot!!!


Thanks!  Overall it was a very good trip.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 23, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > I loved ALL of the photos. The only discordant note was that the hotel turned out to be not so good. But it is a handsome looking building from the outside, that so that is still yet another great shot!!!
> ...


Note that I added a note about the goats. People would kill to get that kind of a shot. I always wish I had ever gotten such a shot.I have seen neat animals a time or two but nothing like that.Being from my generation I pick up on the suitability of a goat immedately, it being a Great Northern trademark.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 23, 2009)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Haithcoat said:
> ...


yeah, from the parking lot we had heard people saying you get nose to nose with the goats at the end of that trail. We were skeptical however it turned out to be very true and we got some great shots of a few goats that were in that area.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pics, great places! All Ill say to folks is catch it while its still there! Amazing about the goats, Ive seen em from a distance but never that close! Thanks! The old hotels sometimes need updating but as you showed the scenery is fantastic +!! 

Perhaps if you contacted their CS Dept. theyd give you a voucher or credit on your room , I know they can be pricey!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 24, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


Those people were probably just trying to get your goat. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Sep 24, 2009)

I remember that view from the Fairmont well, and it is spectacular. When I was there it wasn't the Fairmont however, don't recall who owned it back then. At 11, who owned the hotel just wasn't all that important to me.

And the Columbia Icefields held the biggest surprise for us on that trip many years ago. At least back then, not sure if they still do it, they assigned you to a specific vehicle at a specific time when you showed up. We got on the bus as it were, and a minute later my then 6 year old sister starts jumping up and down yelling "mommy, mommy it's Mrs. Johnson." Getting on the very same bus is the head children's librarian from our home town, where my sister was enrolled in a story group. Neither party knew that the other was going on vacation, much less where we were going. So here we are some 3,000 miles from home, meeting someone we actually know. 

In any event, great pics and I'm glad you had a great time!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 25, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I remember that view from the Fairmont well, and it is spectacular. When I was there it wasn't the Fairmont however, don't recall who owned it back then. At 11, who owned the hotel just wasn't all that important to me.
> And the Columbia Icefields held the biggest surprise for us on that trip many years ago. At least back then, not sure if they still do it, they assigned you to a specific vehicle at a specific time when you showed up. We got on the bus as it were, and a minute later my then 6 year old sister starts jumping up and down yelling "mommy, mommy it's Mrs. Johnson." Getting on the very same bus is the head children's librarian from our home town, where my sister was enrolled in a story group. Neither party knew that the other was going on vacation, much less where we were going. So here we are some 3,000 miles from home, meeting someone we actually know.
> 
> In any event, great pics and I'm glad you had a great time!


Yup, the ice fields tours work the same way where you get a time and "gate" number assigned. A very efficient process and a very pleasant experience. Although I didn't have any chance encounters :lol:

Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Chi_Train_Fan (Sep 27, 2009)

Really great pictures! I would like to go and experience Glacier National Park for myself.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 28, 2009)

CHI_Amtrak_Fan said:


> Really great pictures! I would like to go and experience Glacier National Park for myself.
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Thanks Im glad you enjoyed them. I hope you make it out there.


----------



## Shanghai (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pictures. I hope to get to Glacier some day.

It appears that you had a good visit and EB trip.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 29, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Great pictures. I hope to get to Glacier some day.It appears that you had a good visit and EB trip.
> 
> Thank you for posting.


:lol: Didn't actually ride the EB  just figured while I was there it was worthy to railfan.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Aloha

Absolutly Fabolus Photos, Hope you enlarge and frame a few.

Next time you find yourself needing to stand on Ice, where the sneakers with 2 pair of socks. That's helped me survive 8-10 hours a day, 6 days a week, on an Ice Rink While I worked Ice Capades for 10 months. Even better are shoes, boots, or sneakers with the yellow soles.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## SCrails (Jan 29, 2010)

Woo hoo! I have that Glacier trip on my wish list and now you've whetted up my appetite. I'm in SC, so maybe something like this:

Drive to Greenville, SC, and take the Crescent to NOL, the Sunset to LAX, the Coast Starlight north to SF. Drive up the Pacific Coast from SF to see redwoods and volcanoes and Crater Lake, then take the EB east with a few days' stop in Glacier. Take the Cardinal to WAS, then the Crescent home.

Don't know if I have that much vacation time or not...


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 29, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Absolutly Fabolus Photos, Hope you enlarge and frame a few.
> 
> Next time you find yourself needing to stand on Ice, where the sneakers with 2 pair of socks. That's helped me survive 8-10 hours a day, 6 days a week, on an Ice Rink While I worked Ice Capades for 10 months. Even better are shoes, boots, or sneakers with the yellow soles.
> ...


:lol: thanks I haven't had to stand on ice since it was just something I didn't think about until we were there.

thanks for the kind words about the photos.


----------

